# Thoughts on Benchmade Knives?



## conor (Aug 30, 2006)

I can't decide on A or B

which blade style is more "useful"? 
A sure looks cooler, kinda looks like it would Be much stronger

i know nothing about benchmade's i own a kershaw onion and spiderco knife which i like. just looking for a new EDC

best prices i found on these so far were on ebay for 70.00 shipped from a power seller. any places i should check as far as supporters of this forum?


----------



## benchmade_boy (Aug 30, 2006)

either one is a great choice but A is a miny griptillian and B is a full sized grip i personally like the full sized grip but the tanto looks pretty nice and with benchmade all you have to do is send it in to benchmade and they will sharpen it for free so you wont have to worry about messing up the tanto blade. again ether one is a great choice but i would get the full sized grip and decide wich blade you want.


----------



## CLHC (Aug 30, 2006)

Ahhh, Griptilians eh? Those are nice choices. The one pictured on the right would be what I'd choose as the all around practical knife.

You can also check out the Doug Ritter/Benchmade versions from aeromedix.com

Besides, eBay, there are other online retailers for Benchmades.

NewGraham.Com

DiscountSupplyUnlimited.Com

And there's others too. Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 30, 2006)

Well if its a Benchmade, you can't go wrong. I like "B" myself. I'd like it better if it was plain edge. Wheres' the best place to get Benchmades?


----------



## billgr (Aug 30, 2006)

like kdog3 says....B with a plain edge. i'm partial to spyderco's (own 8 of them)....but benchmade has a sterling reputation among knife owners. 

the nearest equivalent to it in spyderco, might be the Delica 4.

for me, the Delica 4 is the quintessential 3" folder. the most well thought out production folder i have ever held!!


----------



## powernoodle (Aug 30, 2006)

See www.newgraham.com, a trusted vendor. Also www.bladeforums.com.

I have a plain edge tanto Griptilian. I would recommend against the tanto profile, just because its hard to slip into little spaces to open envelopes, boxes, etc. IMO. That profile on the right is much more user friendly I think. I also prefer a plain edge. Consider too the mini-Griptilian, which I prefer to the regular Grip.

peace


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 30, 2006)

I wish I could afford more of them! How's that for a thought?

I only have a BM350, a rather symetrical grip spear point knife. It's cool, but a Grip or Mini Grip is what I'd like!


----------



## VWTim (Aug 30, 2006)

I have that "B" knife as one of my EDC's. I like the combo edge for utility purposes, but then I also carry a Ritter plain edge in my other pocket. For utility tasks I prefer the non-tanto blades. Now on a fighting knife....


----------



## Hoghead (Aug 30, 2006)

Cabela's has the Griptilian and the Mini-Griptilian with D2 steel in both plain and serrated blade.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0022073516108a&type=product&cmCat=search&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&QueryText=Benchmade&N=4887&Ntk=Products&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=Benchmade&noImage=0

Here's the link to Aeromedix.com that sells the Doug Ritter RSK MK1 with S30V steel.
http://www.aeromedix.com/index.php?_siteid=aeromedix&action=mfr&mfrid=dougritter

I much prefer a plain edge to a serrated or combination edge.


----------



## JNewell (Aug 30, 2006)

Tantos (the one on the left) are IMO a PITA to sharpen; YMMV. I just bought a Ritter/Benchmade Mini and really like the blade shape, but my son has a 707 which is very similar and frankly feels more solid than a mini-grip - but you pay more. Between us we own a couple of 710s, one regular grip, two 705s, a 707 and two mini-grips. We like the Axis locks!


----------



## CLHC (Aug 30, 2006)

For $10.00 more than the one you saw on eBay, there's this BM635 Mini Skirmish being sold here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1572238#post1572238


----------



## gorn (Aug 31, 2006)

I would go with B. The tanto design of A looks cool and all but B is the more functional one. I have many benchmade knives (and many more of all brands). I had to call Benchmade warranty department yesterday. I had given a Nimravus to my Son who is an Airborne scout sniper. He broke the sheath during a pre deployment exercise last week. 

The gal I talked to said I would have to return the knife to benchmade if I wanted a new kydex sheath. Apparently they custom fit them to each knife. I told here we didn't really have time to do that due to his deployment schedule. She then told me benchmade now makes a nylon sheath for the Nimravus specifically designed for the military. She took my information and shipped one out to me at no cost. 

I love benchmade knives anyway, but that sold me on them. I will be adding more to my collection.


----------



## Sigman (Aug 31, 2006)

Unless you're a ninja or plan on stabbing through some tough ribs - I'd go with B for sure. It's absolutely a better general purpose blade!


----------



## guntotin_fool (Aug 31, 2006)

Tantos have no useful purpose, traditional shapes have it all over the tanto. 

Pain edge beats a combo hands down for all practical uses.

I have yet to find a SINGLE use where a combo or serrated edge works better than a sharp plain. NOT ONE.


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Tantos are EASY to sharpen....trust me, just use a benchstone
Both shown are mini grips
The drop point in plain is best. The mini grip is tiny enough already, when you get combo edge, you get like, nothing of each. If you want serrations, get a fully serrated spyderco, later


----------



## frank828 (Sep 1, 2006)

i have a yellow plain edge mini-grip and a serrated sequel with black blade. love both, usually prefer the plain edge tho.

the sequel is very similar in size to the mini-grip, the handle is a little thinner and the handle is made of metal. 

They are on sale right now on GPK


----------



## Steve Andrews (Sep 1, 2006)

GarageBoy said:


> Both shown are mini grips



No, the knife on the left is a Mini Griptilian, the knife on the right is a full sized Griptilian.

The scale of the two pictures is different.

A full sized Griptilian has a larger, rougher, checkering on the handle.

You can see the difference in the pic:


----------



## MoonRise (Sep 1, 2006)

Tanto blade hard to sharpen? Naaaaaahhh, they are -easy- to sharpen. The only tricky part is the little curved transition between the two straight sections.

To me, my tanto blades lose out to a clip point blade only for tasks needing a fine small point. Like trying to get out a splinter with minimal collateral damage to myself. I've never had any difficulty opening a box or envelope with a sharp tanto blade. Otherwise I have found the tanto point to be generally pretty useful, it just takes a little usage adjustment to get used to the different tip shape. IMHO, a tanto blade is a more generally useful blade shape for EDC and everyday tasks than a sheepsfoot blade, spear point blade, or drop point blade and slightly less useful for EDC/EDT than a clip point blade. YMMV, and different primary tasks would favor a different blade shape. For example, I usually carry a drop point hunter blade when I'm hunting, I wouldn't usually pick a tanto blade for that primary task.

It's all about trade-offs. Size, weight, shape, material(s), cost, etc, etc.

Personal preference, I prefer plain edge blades over partially serrated blades. By a big margin. The serrations are useful if you have to saw through rope, otherwise I always found them to be less than optimal for everyday use. Yes, they will still hack things, but to me using a nice sharp plain edge to precisely -slice- through something is so much more pleasant. Even something as simple as opening an envelope with a nice sharp blade borders on the sensual, the way the edge just faintly hisses as the paper almost jumps apart from the wickedly sharp steel is satisfying on a primal level. As compared to hacking the envelope apart with a partially serrated blade, or trying to bludgeon the envelope apart with a dull stick or a typical "letter opener".

Benchmade generally makes good knives, and the Axis lock is niiiiice.

As others have pointed out, the two original pics/knives are a Mini-Griptillian (just shy of 3 inch blade) and a Griptillian (just shy of 3.5 inch blade). Blade length difference is about 1/2 inch or so, and overall length difference is about 3/4 inch or so. It doesn't sound like much, but it is enough to be noticeable in hand or in pocket.

Buy them all. YMMV.


----------



## ychang (Sep 1, 2006)

Just one vote for Benchmade for its superior quality.To me Benchmade is one of the most trustworthy (quality wise) American brands. I've own four different Becnmades, all made in USA, all first quality, nothing to complain. While the only American made Spyderco knife I have (the James Keating II)(the other Spyderco knives I have are all imports) had blade play (wobbles a little) after one month of normal use. I have some Kershaw and Gerber knives, but I think their quality is not as good as benchmade. just my 2 cents.


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Whoops, those are different scaled pics..didn't catch that..
Everyone talks about the only good trait of a tanto is stabbing. I actually like the design, but apparently...some people feel "underknifed"


----------



## UKSFighter (Sep 8, 2006)

It really depends on your usage of the knife. I persoanlly would carry B, but that is just me. The Tanto blade has the cool factor for sure, it is just as useful for every day tasks in my opinion, but for hard use cutting it will fall a little behind. We carry a full line of Benchmade Knives at www.tacticalsupply.com. Use coupon code CPF30 to get 30% off. If you don't see what you want on the site, just shoot me an email [email protected] and I'll get it for you.


----------



## rscanady (Sep 8, 2006)

BM knives are all crap, for everyone out there that has some, you need to get rid of them, send them to me and I will even cover your postage!

haha


I think B would be better, the tanto to me doesnt serve as "general" a purpose.

Ryan


----------



## CLHC (Sep 8, 2006)

If in the "Tanto" version, I have the Emerson/Benchmade CQC-7, and the Microtech HALO III. But for more of the "practical" cutting blades that is used more often, it's mostly the non-Tanto blade style.


----------



## rscanady (Sep 8, 2006)

Since we are talking BM, I wanted to share some that may influence you.

Here are my Ritters;






Here are some more BM with some others, BM are on the right side of the group:


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Aww, man I didn't need to see that.


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 8, 2006)

rscanady- you need more spydercos =D 
Nice MT LCC, BTW


----------



## CLHC (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow *rscanady*! Nice collection you have going. Reeve, Yurco, and is that a MOD?


----------



## rscanady (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes there is a Keating Hornet Auto in there.

Conor, 
did you decide which BM to get, in true CPF spirit you should.....get both!

Ryan


----------



## rscanady (Sep 9, 2006)

GarageBoy said:


> rscanady- you need more spydercos =D
> Nice MT LCC, BTW




There are two in there, I am not a big fan of Spyderdo's, as I am a BM fan!


Ryan


----------



## picard (Sep 9, 2006)

I have benchmade knife with G10 handle. BM makes high quality knife that will last for years. It is equivalent of Honda car that has mercedes body. :twothumbs


----------



## leukos (Sep 9, 2006)

Another vote for option B with a plain edge rather than serrated and make sure it is the newer version with 154CM steel.


----------



## RebelRAM (Sep 10, 2006)

I was all set to buy a Spyderco Manix soon, but all this talk of Benchmade Grippys has got my interest again! I'm not sure which to get now. I want both, and being how this is CPF, I should buy both. But right now I can only afford one.

I prefer a 50/50 serrated blade, but I see that the RSK is only offered in a black 50/50 blade. I don't like black blades, the finish wears off too easily. Maybe I'll wait to see if the next RSK is offered in a satin finish 50/50 blade.

Anybody got both a Manix and a Grippy? Which one do you use more often?


----------



## CLHC (Sep 10, 2006)

RebelRAM said:


> I was all set to buy a Spyderco Manix. . .but all this talk of Benchmade Grippys has got my interest. . .I prefer a 50/50 serrated blade. . .Maybe I'll wait to see if the next RSK is offered in a satin finish 50/50 blade.


Would it be the large or mini version of said knives that you're looking for?

Benchmade makes the Griptilian (Large) in combo satin finish known as BM550S/BM551S/BM553S and are comparable to the RSK since it's a collaboration. If in the Benchmade Griptilian (Mini), it's the BM555S/BM556S.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rowrbazzle (Sep 10, 2006)

rscanady said:


> BM knives are all crap, for everyone out there that has some, you need to get rid of them, send them to me and I will even cover your postage!


(Ahem) Pardon me for intruding, but I think perhaps you already have, ah, one or two more than, ah, strictly necessary. And, no, this post is most certainly not the result of pure, raw *envy*! Not at all, not at all.

+1 vote for the plain-edge, drop point mini-grip. Its been my EDC for maybe 6 months. I like it enough that I'm right on the edge of breaking down and getting a full-size Ritter. Of which, by the way, rscanady has *entirely too many*. 

BTW, you might want to check out Lighthound's site. He doesn't just sell lights - he also carries a nice selection of knives, including BM Grips.

-Rowrbazzle


----------



## Fringe (Sep 10, 2006)

I would get something you don't have there, a full size Ritter Grip.


----------



## rscanady (Sep 10, 2006)

Get the Full Size Ritter, mine is my EDC always! Trust me if you dont like it, you can easily sell it.

And my Pops always told me you can never have enough tools.....


Ryan


----------



## RebelRAM (Sep 11, 2006)

You guys have gone and done it again! I bought a fullsize RSK Mk1 plain edge. The deciding factor? Well I really wanted a Spyderco Manix, but I decided that I already have some CRKTs that are very close to that size/shape. The fullsize RSK is just a little smaller and seemed a little more practical for EDC for me. S30V or equivalent was my steel requirement, so the RSK fit my needs best. I would have liked a partially serrated blade, but I also EDC a Spyderco Ladybug that is serrated so that makes up for it.

And since I was at it, Aeromedix has some cool stuff anyways, so I picked up one of Doug's pocket survival packs. Looked like a great little item to throw in a BOB.

So anyways, now I get to wait a few days until my new toy arrives. It's a good thing I have a birthday coming up in 2 months, so I can explain to my wife that I wanted an early birthday present this year!


----------



## rscanady (Sep 11, 2006)

believe me if you dont like it, they are hard to sell at all.

Congrats, I think you will like it though!

Ryan


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well got my stuff today. Now I see what the fuss is about. Love that Axis lock!


----------



## vic303 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Canady, any thoughts on the BM 707 sequel? I just saw one tonight online & it looked good! I'd love a Ritter, but I'm  again...


----------



## rscanady (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice gear KDOG, BM and atwood, hmmm my EDC is BM Ritter, Atwood microcard, prybaby and now son of a pry thing.

They make a great combo.

As for the 707 sequel, I have one of those also, it just didnt make the pic, it was the follow up to the 705/710 models. The handle is a slight bit thing and it is smaller overall. The 710 is a large knife though. I keep the Sequel and a BM Rescue Hook in my truck in case I walk out of the house without my EDC. I also keep a Mini AFCK in D2 in my school/work bag. There are about another 5 or 6 knives missing from that pic. BM 707, Rescue Hook, Mini AFCK (D2), Tops Tracker, Buck Strider, and one more somewhere I cant seem to remember. The 707 is a nice piece my preference is still with a larger knife though like the 710 (which has developed somewhat of a cult status among BM Nuts!) I think BM makes a great product and since they are local for me, I like to support homegrown. Living in Oregon its like the knife capital of the world it seems. CRKT, Leatherman, Gerber, BM, Kershaw....

If you want smaller than the 710 then the sequel is a good way to go though.


Ryan


----------



## rscanady (Sep 11, 2006)

One thing tht I think would make the Ritter better though, would be G10 or micarta scales, I am talking to a knife maker about possibly crafting a set of G10 scales for my Ritter. I just like the G10 better than the plastic, I understand that would defeat the purpose of the griptilian as far as costs but for the Ritter I think it would be a great addition.

Ryan


----------



## rifleman (Sep 16, 2006)

I believe Griptilian locking systems are fine for most uses domestic, chores, light work etc, but the locking mechanism is simply to prone to clogging up when gutting rabbits and squirrels and other critters, to many holes and places for blood and fur to get when working hard. For real heavy duty stuff I tend to stick with Cold Steel Voyagers, boy Large and Extra large ( 4 and 5 inch).

Soooooo I use CS voyagers in rural environments and benchmade grips when in town.


----------



## RebelRAM (Sep 16, 2006)

For critter work, you will most likely be in the country anyways, so why not carry and use a fixed blade? Different tools for different jobs. Sure it's nice to have an all-around tool, but carrying fixed blades in public seems to make them nervous. Basically I carry my EDC folder all the time and strap on a fixed blade whenever I know I'll be doing work that requires one.

Also on a side note my RSK Mk1 came in yesterday. Axis lock is definitely a great locking mechanism! I am very pleased with my new Benchmade, well worth the money and it's now my primary EDC.

Now if I can just manage to stay out of trouble with the wife about all the gadgets I have acquired! She understands having a few(she has a few), but she doesn't understand why I have to have so many. Oh well!


----------



## rifleman (Sep 17, 2006)

cos i'm in the paranoid anti gun/ knife / everything UK :thumbsdow Actually the one place I carry a fixed blade ( small boot knife) is when i go to london cos i have had to attempted muggings.




RebelRAM said:


> For critter work, you will most likely be in the country anyways, so why not carry and use a fixed blade?


----------



## NaturalMystic (Sep 17, 2006)

I recently bought a black Mini-Grip with black combo blade (model 556SBK I think) from Steven at Tactical Supply and highly recommend him. Great prices and service and I love the knife. Tanto blades look cool but I've never personally owned one, just seems less practical than a drop point for my personal taste. 
I was originally a Spyderco fan myself (see my signature), but fell in love with the Ritter Grip. It costs more than I wanted to spend right now so to me the next best thing is the one I got. I may still get another like it but with the plain edge instead. Steven, don't be suprised if I send you another email somewhere down the road!


----------

